# No sound (snd_hda) amd64 DELL 1525N



## cyrille (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello,
I tested freeBSD -- released 8.0 amd64

I 've read
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/sound-setup.html

but I've got problem to configured my sound card.

I've do this (below) but nothing sound go out of my speaker.
(it run well under LINUX Debian.)


```
[cyrille@freeBSD]~> cat /boot/loader.conf 
# SON
  snd_hda_load="YES"
```


```
[cyrille@freeBSD]~> dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <HDA Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
```


```
[cyrille@freeBSD]~> cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm3: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```



% cdcontrol -f /dev/acd0 play 1 run well but no sound go out of the box !

Do do you have  any ideas to solve this problem ?

Thx, cyrille


----------



## expl (Apr 16, 2010)

Run `# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1` your default output is set to HDMI socket.


----------



## cyrille (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello and thanx
I tried but no sound. No solved...

Do you want logs ?

Any other ideas ?

Thx Cyrille


----------



## bjs (Apr 16, 2010)

From the command line as root you might want to try:
`#  mixer`
and make sure the ogain is not set to 0. If it is then do:
`# mixer ogain 75:75`
or anything up to 100:100.


----------



## mav@ (Apr 16, 2010)

Verbose boot messages could be useful. Also read snd_hda(4).


----------



## adamk (Apr 16, 2010)

Also, have you tried anything other than cdcontrol?

Adam


----------



## cyrille (Apr 17, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> Also, have you tried anything other than cdcontrol?
> Adam


Yes I tried with X application (rymthbox) but it's the same

Couldn't it be a permission problem ?

@bjs: the gain is OK


@mav@  	 I look about logs and post it asap !

thx
Cyrille


----------



## cyrille (Apr 17, 2010)

I found this in [CMD=]dmesg[/CMD]



```
acd0: DVDR <PBDS DVD+/-RW DS-8W1P/BD1B> at ata0-master UDMA33
ad4: 76319MB <Seagate ST980811AS 3.CDE> at ata2-master SATA150
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant (Unknown)
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: Sigmatel STAC9228X
pcm0: <HDA Silicon Image SiI1392 HDMI PCM #0 Digital> at cad 1 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm3: <HDA Sigmatel STAC9228X PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
```


Any idea ?


----------



## cyrille (Apr 17, 2010)

And here an extrait of my [CMD="lspci"][/CMD] under lenny


```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
```


----------



## mav@ (Apr 17, 2010)

This dmesg is not _verbose_.


----------



## cyrille (Apr 17, 2010)

What do you advice me ?
thx cyrille


----------



## cyrille (Apr 17, 2010)

bjs said:
			
		

> From the command line as root you might want to try:
> `#  mixer`
> and make sure the ogain is not set to 0. If it is then do:
> `# mixer ogain 75:75`
> or anything up to 100:100.



Oups I look this 


```
[cyrille@freeBSD]/home/cyrille# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
```

I haven't got the ogain value


----------



## crsd (Apr 17, 2010)

cyrille said:
			
		

> What do you advice me ?
> thx cyrille



Add boot_verbose="YES" to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.


----------



## Dorlas (Apr 17, 2010)

sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1

And all is OK!


----------



## cyrille (Apr 17, 2010)

Dorlas said:
			
		

> sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1
> And all is OK!


I do this but anything change !


----------



## cyrille (Apr 17, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Add boot_verbose="YES" to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.


It's very long ! Can't post it here, I put the output here : 
http://cbiot.fr/dmesg.txt

Thanx


----------



## mav@ (Apr 18, 2010)

I see several points:
- cdcontrol will not work (by default) in your case, as your codec configuration doesn't include CD input pin defined. Some experiments of setting device.hints probably required to make it work (if it is possible). Any way cdcontrol is a bad way to do initial testing.
- your mixer shows to few controls. You should retry it again, after setting `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`, as specified above. You should see at least few more controls and pass default applications I/O to the right way.
- try to check headphones output first. Sometimes additional hints for GPIO pins may be needed to make speaker work, so let not mix all together.

PS: Make sure you have read an understood snd_hda(4) man page.


----------



## cyrille (Apr 18, 2010)

Great it works !

New controls appear well after the  *sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1* command.
But the values must be superior to 80 to heard something (I made the previous tests with the 75 % and nothing go out of the box)!
So It's solved !

Thanx you very much !

I am going to look of the problem with *cdcontrol*

Have fun Cyrille


----------

